# Hogg's ILM Turkesterone log



## seabiscuit hogg (Jul 12, 2022)

In this log I'm going to see how the IML turkesterone does for retaining gains in between cycles. I'm old so I'll be on 100 mgs test cyp(trt) while off. If you younger bros try this do a pct. If you blast & cruise, nevermind.


I believe the leverage from pumps helps a bit with doing bigger lifts. By the time you do a warm-up set and pyramid up you hit some good lifts. Another reason I like this sup.


Yeah, I'm skipping leg day. I had a bit of a pull on my right calf on my last quad torture day(10 X 10 feet forwardsquats). I wanted to change leg day to Monday anyway. My training will be as follows:


Monday - leg day
Tuesday - chest & bis
Wednesday - cardio(usually 1 hour bike)
Thursday - Lats & tris
Friday - delts & mid back
Saturday - cardio walks sometimes


Pretty much the same except for changing leg day to Monday. I am going back to barbell squats in the rack.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jul 13, 2022)

I skipped leg day yesterday but went and did recombinant bike for a hour instead. Guess I'm sorta one day ahead this week.


The pumps and vascularity was crazy as usual with the turkesterone. The absortion is greatly increased when things are complexed with cyclodextrins. Some talk about the weight of the active but the absortion can be increased up to 3X. I think taking the 2cd one with my pre-workout which has dextrose in it actually enhances this.

I will find a way to take the second one on non-lifting days with some dextrose. Nice workout today.
Lats & bis:
Cybex pulldowns:
155 X10
175 X8
195 X6
Pullovers:
100 X10
100 X10
Straight arm pulldowns;
55 X10
55 X10
55 X10
Underhand grip pulldowns:
120 X10
135 X8
140 X6
Alternating curls:
30s X10 per arm
30s X10
30s X10
Alternating hammer curls:
40s X10 per arm 
40s X8
Incline curls:
25s X10 G10
25s X10
Cybex preacher curls: 
62.5 X10
62.5 X10
62.5 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jul 14, 2022)

Off topic but fas(funny as shat)


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jul 16, 2022)

I did my last workout of this week Thursday. Been adding in 1 cap IML Econtrol(25 mgs arimistane) in the AM.
Basically did a bit of a taper with the bottle rinse thing.

The reason(besides age) I'm keeping in the 100 mgs trt is the way my endogenous  testosterone was destroyed by my post workout kratom use. You gotta remember I had 9 broken bones and a separated shoulder and neck in the wreck.

I don't use any kratom at this point and will see if this restores my endogenous testosterone a bit. This is kinda a pct with turkesterone to help preserve gains. I soon will be adding IML Ultra male into the mix and maybe some resveratrol.

Opioids stop the HTPA at the top of the loop. The hypothalamus doesn't sent the gnrh to the pituitary so no LH is released.
Anyway, here my last workout:
Delts & mid-back:
Cybex incline bench:
155 X5
155 X5
155 X5
Leaning lat raises:
25 X10,10 R&L
25 X10,10
Cybex lat raises:
80 X10,10  R&L
80 X10,10
80 X10,10
Cybex Reverse flies:
70 X10,10 R&L
70 X10,10
High rows:
110 X10
120 X8
130 X6
Shrugs:
145 X25  G25
195 X20  G20
245 X15  G15
Hoist crunch:
R: 165 X 33 G33
L: 165 X 33
M:165 X34


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jul 18, 2022)

I changed leg day to Monday and got it in. I didn't get slapped by Will Smith .


			https://hosting.photobucket.com/images/q609/ricandy52/IMG_6233.JPG
		


I have to ease back into freeweight squats in the rack but sfsg. 
I think this kratom is gonna help a lot in slowing deloading(squat should actually be going up).
It's wild how you stop doing chest on Monday and all the benches are clear. Watch it be a pain in arse tomorrow.

I already started some resveratrol and an AI(Econtrol). Still have order the Ultra Male for GNRH help.

I dropped calf raises and am dialing them back next leg day due to the slight pull.

Leg day:
Squats:
135 X8
185 X5
205 X5
215 X5
220 X5
225 X5
Feet forward squats:
225 X5
225 X5
Straight leg deads:
135 X10
185 X8
235 X6
Seated leg curls:
75 X10
75 X10
75 X10
Seated leg ext:
130 X10
130 X10
130 X10
Standing calf raises:
Mid 200 X  G30
    in 200 X
Out 200 X


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jul 19, 2022)

I was going to do 5X5 on the flat and then 3X5 on the Cybex bench but the Cybex stayed tied up and I did some hip abduction instead. I'm going to start doing those because it can help with the hip pain.
I will find a better way to put the hip abduction in. Thinking about just doing the flat and inching up the weight anyway. Really want to get my flat bench back.
Don't have to do bike the day after legs to deal with the SOMS or DOMS. The turkesterone is gold for that. Not much soreness at all.
Chest & tris
Flat bench pause:
135 X5
135 X5
135 X5
135 X5
135 X5
Cybex flies:
95 X10
95 X10
10" chest:
100 X10
100 X10
100 X10
Cybex tricep press;
110 X10
120 X8
130 X6
Cybex tri ext:
75 X10
75 X10
Rope push downs:
65 X10
65 X10
65 X10
Hip abduction:
30* X10
30 X10
30 X10
Hip adduction:
70* X 10
60 X10
60 X10
Torso rotation:
70 X 20,20 R&L G20
70 X20,20
70 X20,20


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jul 21, 2022)

I guess that I needed that hip abduction. My inner thighs are sore and I kept it light.
I think the extra work on my hip muscles will help me in the squat rack.
Missed doing cardio yesterday because I was busy doing a lot of things. Back on track today  

The vascularity was crazy doing biceps. I need to find some good lighting and get a pic.

Lats & bis:
Cybex pulldowns:
155 X10
175 X8
195 X6
Pullovers:
100 X10
100 X10
Straight arm pulldowns;
55 X10
55 X10
55 X10
Tmag Underhand cable rows:
120 X10
135 X8
150 X6
Alternating curls:
30s X 10per arm
30s X10
30s X10
Alternating hammer curls:
45s X6 per arm G6*
45s X6
Incline curls:
25s X10 G10
25s X10
Cybex preacher curls: 
62.5 X10
62.5 X10
62.5 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jul 22, 2022)

Still holding steady and not deloading. I added in the Ultra Male today. Would be nice to keep steady going thru this and then take the weights up on next cycle.

Delts & mid-back:
Cybex incline bench:
155 X5
155 X5
155 X5
Leaning lat raises:
25 X 10,10 R&L
25 X10,10
Cybex lat raises:
80 X 10,10R&L
80 X10,10
80 X10,10
Cybex Reverse flies:
70 X 10,10R&L
70 X10,10
High rows:
110 X10
120 X8
130 X6
Shrugs:
145 X25  G25
195 X 20 G20
245 X 15 G15
Hoist crunch:
R: 165 X 33 G33
L: 165 X 33
M:165 X34


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jul 25, 2022)

International chest day got me.   Strength is holding steady. I'm loving the pumps from the turkesterone and AAKG also.

I'm going do the hip abduction work with crazy quad stretch 10X10 feet forward squats eow. Want to see how that helps the squats in the rack.

Chest & tris
Flat bench pause:
140 X5
140 X5
140 X5
140 X5
140 X5
Cybex bench:
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
Cybex flies:
95 X10
95 X10
Cybex tricep press;
110 X10
120 X8
130 X6
Cybex tri ext:
75 X10
75 X10
Rope push downs:
65 X10
65 X10
65  X10
Torso rotation:
70 X 20,20 R&L G20
70 X20,20
70 X20,20


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jul 26, 2022)

I didn't do the 10 X 10 with feet forward squats because of wanting to keep the hip abduction in.
I think this will help me on my freeweight squats more
Feet forward squats:
135 X10
185*X10
235 X5
235 X5
235 X5
235 X5
235 X5
Hip adduction:
60 X10
55 X10 careful now 
55 X10
Hip abduction:
40 X10
40 X10
40 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jul 28, 2022)

I wanted to start doing farmer carries with the trap bar yesterday but my butt was sore. It wasn't  from "they" activity the hip abduction caused it .
Ended up doing back & bis. I love this workout when taking turkesterone because of pumps and cool vascularity.

I used to have two veins that made a big cross on my right bicep and the left had a bunch of squiggly veins that went everywhere.(see the political paradigm?)

When I was in the coma, after the wreck, some asshat didn't change the veins on the glucose bottle and collapsed my veins.
Now I'm starting to get them back but they're squiggly like the left arm.(see the Mitt Romney paradigm?)

Ok enough jokes. Here's the workout:
Lats & bis:
Cybex pulldowns:
155* X10
175 X8
195 X6
Pullovers:
100 X10
100 X10
Straight arm pulldowns;
55 X10
55 X10
55 X10
Underhand cable rows:
120 X10     (Did them with a bar this time)
135 X8             Upper lats were popping 
150 X6
Alternating curls:
30s X10 per arm
30s X10
30s X10
Alternating hammer curls:
45s X7 per arm G7*
45s X7
Incline curls:
25s* X10 G10
25s X10
Cybex preacher curls: 
62.5 X10
62.5 X10
62.5 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jul 29, 2022)

Good delt workout today. I put Smith deads in because I want to get my deadlift power back. After I get them up on the Smith, I'll change to the dead rack and then the floor.

Still reloading a bit while off. This IML turkesterone is amazing. I might have to work this into a cycle.

Delts 
Cybex incline bench:
160 X5
160 X5
160 X5
Leaning lat raises:
25 X10,10  R&L
25 X10,10
Cybex lat raises:
85 X10,10 R&L
85 X10,10
85 X10,10
Cybex Reverse flies:
70 X10,10 R&L
70 X10,10
Facepulls:
60 X10
60 X10
60 X10
Smith deads:
145 X10
195 X8
245 X6
Hoist crunch:
R: 165 X33  G33
L: 165 X 33
M:165 X34


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Aug 1, 2022)

We had a tree fall on the house and are staying at a hotel for awhile. Fortunately it's closer to the gym than the house is.

I might miss one here and there while this is going on. I did get to do international chest day though. Still adding lbs here and there. It's quite amazing while basically off.
I'm sold on the complexed turkesterone being better already. Highly tempted to do a 4-andro and androsterone cycle with the next bottle and see how that works.

I feel like the turkesterone is helping with the torn pec work. It still looks a bit funky but I can feel muscle strands filling it in here and there.
Chest & tris
Flat bench pause:
145 X5
145 X5
145 X5
145 X5
145 X5
Cybex bench:
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
Cybex flies:
100 X10
100 X10
Cybex tricep press;
115 X10
125 X8
135 X6
Cybex tri ext:
75 X10
75 X10
Rope push downs:
65 X10
65 X10
65 X10
Torso rotation:
70 X20,20 R&L G20
70 X20,20
70 X20,20


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Aug 3, 2022)

We have a Snap Fitness right across from the hotel we're staying in while they work on the house.
I went over there and did a leg day. I did the leg press just because I wanted to play with the cool machine. I'll hit them in the rack next time. This gym has the kinda squat rack I like. You don't have to take steps back. Oh well. I didn't skip leg

I went light and just stretched the hamstrings with the SLDs. Going to play around with heavier deads in the Smith tomorrow.
Played it safe with the Seated calf raises also. I could feel it a little where I had the pull so I'll just slowly ease back into the heavier stuff. They didn't have a Standing version. I feel safer with those.

Leg press feet high:
275 X10
315 X10
Regular:
365 X10
385 X8
405 X6
Straight leg  deads:
135 X10
135 X 10
Leg ext:
130 X10
130 X10
130 X10
Seated leg curls:
75 X10
75 X10
75 X10
Seated calf raises:
Mid125 X20    G25  Mid
In    115 X25                 in
Out 115 X 25             out


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Aug 4, 2022)

I think I'm going to keep playing with this natural stuff for awhile. Kinda stuck here for awhile anyway. 
This 5X5 stuff is gold and I'm going to keep bumping the weights up slowly before hitting the prohormones again.

Went to my regular gym today and did the deads on the Cybex Smith machine. The one across the street is too high and I want get the best ROM I can get.

I think the fenugreek in the Ultra Male is fixing the endogenous test shutdown caused by the opioids. Still on the trt but I'll  be 65 on my next birthday anyway. Good workout today. When I get the lifts up on the Smith, I'll move to the deadlift rack, then the floor hopefully. I could get those oldman single ply numbers I think.

Back & bis
Smith deadlifts:
185 X8
235*X5
235 X5
235 X5
235 X5
235 X5
Wide-grip pulldowns:
105*X10
120 X10
Straight arm pulldowns:
55X10
55X10
55X10
Underhand cable rows:
120 X10
135 X 8
150 X6
Alternating curls:
30s X 10 per arm 
30s X10
30s X10
Alternating hammer curls:
45s X8  per arm G8*
45s X8
Incline curls:
27.5s X10 G10 
27.5s X9
Cybex preacher curls: 
62.5 X10
62.5 X10
62.5 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm thinking about doing farmer carries on cardio days to see if it helps my shoulder click on the OHP.  Another interesting idea is playing around with hand placement to see if that helps. Anyway, I still hit them pretty good just doing the heads separately.

Pretty good delt day anyway. The rear delts are doing good but I'd still like to nail a better contraction movement.
Delts  & hips
Cybex incline bench:
160 X5
160 X5
160 X5
Leaning lat raises:
25 X10,10  R&L
25 X10,10
Cybex lat raises:
85 X10,10 R&L
85 X10,10
85 X10,10
Cybex Reverse flies:
70 X10,10 R&L
70 X10,10
Facepulls:
60 X10
60 X10
60 X10
Hip abduction:
60* X10
60 X10
70 X10
Hip adduction:
40* X10
50 X10
60 X10
Hoist crunch:
R: 185 X30  G30*
L: 185 X 30
M:185 X31


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Aug 8, 2022)

I decided to drop that whole idea of powerlifting. I mean who cares about a certificate anyway?

It's more fun doing gainers and challenging yourself to do bigger lifts.
I was going to see what I can do on the Cybex bench today but decided to do 5x5 instead. Still have the pause reps in for my Warmup and pec repair.

I'm on the second bottle of turkesterone. Pretty good strength for basically being natural.

Chest & tris
Flat bench pause:
135 X5
135 X5
135 X5
Cybex bench:
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
Cybex flies:
100 X10
100 X10
Cybex tricep press;
115 X10
125 X8
135 X6
Cybex tri ext:
75 X10
75 X10
Rope push downs:
65 X10
65 X10
65 X10
Torso rotation:
70 X20,20 R&L G20
70 X20,20
70 X20,20


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Aug 9, 2022)

Haha I had myself talked into doing leg press( my converses are at the house).
Then I saw this young lady doing squats in socks. It was on!

So the sock feet thing wasn't bad. I might try it with the new Cybex rack the next time. Might be able to go one peg lower on that one and not be scrunched too bad.

Anyway I played it careful after playing on that leg press last week. I'll bump it back where I was next time. I just wore my running shoes in the Smith when doing the feet forward.

Leg day:
Squats:
135 X10
185 X5
205 X5
215*X5
220 X5
225 X5
Feet forward squats:
205*X5
225 X5
Prone leg curls:
50*X10
50 X10
50 X10
Seated leg ext:
130 X10
130 X10
130 X10
Standing calf raises:
In    180* X 35 G30
Out 180 X35
Mid 180 X35


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Aug 10, 2022)

I did the upright bike with varying intensity for an hour today. My lowest heart rate was 72. When I was doing mad cardio it was in the 60s. My rested heart in the AM back then was in the 50s. Now it's low 60s.
Not bad considering I only do 1 day currently and miss some of those.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Aug 11, 2022)

I trained at Snap Fitness today so I did rack deads. Their Smith doesn’t  go almost to the floor like the Cybex at my main gym.
Kinda cool finding out where I'm at with the freeweights.

I also had to do freeweight preacher curls and they were a bit wobbly. Don't remember having that issue before but I have been using the machine version quite  awhile. A couple guys did crucifix curls and you're right in the mirror there doing them. Might do them for my contraction curls when at Snap.
Back & bis:
Rack deadlifts:
135 X8
185 X6
205 X5
225 X5
230 X5
235 X5
Wide-grip pulldowns:
120 X10
120 X10
Straight arm pulldowns:
60X10
65X 10
70X10
Underhand cable rows:
120 X10
135 X 8
150 X6
Alternating curls:
30s X10  per arm 
30s X10
30s X10
Rope hammer curls:
70 X  10
80 X10
90 X10
Incline curls:
25s X 10G10 
25s X10
 Preacher curls: 
62.5 X10
62.5 X10
62.5 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Aug 12, 2022)

I think adding in the hip abduction is going to help the pain from the fractures over time. It was rough at first and I had to be careful but I think it will help the pain and my squats.
It's kinda wild not really deloading much while off. I give the turkesterone most of the credit for that. Endogenous test working a bit better from phasing out the kratom may also have some to do with it.

Delts  & hips:
Cybex incline bench:
165* X5
165 X5
165 X5
Leaning lat raises:
25 X10,10  R&L
25 X10,10
Cybex lat raises:
85 X10,10 R&L
85 X10,10 
85 X10,10 
Cybex Reverse flies:
70 X10,10 R&L
70 X10,10 
Facepulls:
60 X10
60 X10
60 X10
Hip abduction:
70* X10
70 X10
70 X10
Hip adduction:
60*X10
60 X10
60 X10
Hoist crunch:
R: 185 X 33 G33
L: 185 X 33
M:185 X34


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Aug 15, 2022)

I'm going to just stop putting leg day on Mondays when I start a log. It's international chest day! 
I was thinking about doing a pyramid on the Cybex bench to see where I'm at but stuck to the 5 X 5. That went up, maybe I'll break the 3 plate PR I have on the Cybex since the pec tear. It's sad. I could get 3 plates on the flat before that. 
I started taking creatine monohydrate on my off days so it's loaded. I think that helps lifts some. I was only taking it in my pre-workout.
Chest & tris
Flat bench pause:
135 X5
135 X5
135 X5
Cybex bench:
245 X5
245 X5
245 X5
245 X5
245 X5
Cybex flies:
100 X10
100 X10
Cybex tricep press;
115 X10
125 X8
135 X6
Cybex tri ext:
75 X10
75 X10
Rope push downs:
65 X10
65 X10
65 X10
Torso rotation:
70 X20,20  R&L G20
70 X20,20
70 X20,20


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Aug 16, 2022)

Time was getting short today so I went to the gym across the street again. The stack plate Matrix leg press is pretty cool. You lift your body as well as the stack so it's more like what I would call a squat press.

Not crazy about Seated calf raise since I got that pull doing that. Played it careful and got them in though. That's all this gym has.

Matrix leg press(seat at 4):
275* X10
315 X10
365 X8
385 X6
405 X5
Feet forward squats:
185 X7
235 X5
Leg ext:
125 X10
125 X10
125 X10
Seated leg curls:
75 X10
75 X10
75 X10
Seated calf raises:
Mid135* X20 G20* 
In    115 X   20           
Out 115 X    25


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Aug 18, 2022)

Gotta catch up a bit. I did my 1 hour of varying intensity upright stationary on Wednesday. Been a bit pressed for time so I hit the gym across the street for my back & bis today. They have a lot of free weight stuff on the first floor so that's where I did all my training today.
Back & bis
Rack deadlifts:
135 X8
185 X6
205 X5
215 X5
225 X5
235 X5
Wide-grip pulldowns:
120 X10
120 X10
Straight arm pulldowns:
70 X10
70 X 10
70 X10
Underhand cable rows:
120 X10
135 X8
150 X6
Alternating curls:
30s X10  per arm 
30s X10
30s X10
Rope hammer curls:
90 X10
90 X10 
Incline curls:
25s X10 G10 
25s X10
Preacher curls: 
52.5 X10 (finding my stability on free weights)
25 X10,10     R&L(changed to dumbbell)
25 X10,10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Aug 19, 2022)

I trained at Snap again today. Pretty much got my workout in but had to change too many things so I couldn't use workout page for this.

I've got a nice light cycle put together. It's gonna be pretty neat to see how that goes. I'm halfway tempted to get another bottle of turkesterone to use with it.

Vascularity was looking crazy after the workout. Kinda hard to get it in a pic but I tried:





						Photobucket | The safer way to store your photos
					

The safer way to store your photos




					next.photobucket.com
				




My right are looks tiny and pale. It's not.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Aug 22, 2022)

I started the mild cycle today. It just consist of two pumps of IML 4-andro, 50 mgs transdermal b-aet and 300 mgs epi ed. The epi will be pre-workout to do that cool dht thing.
Felt pretty locked in today. This will last 50 days so I'll probably need another bottle of turkesterone.
Yeah, I did chest today  
Chest & tris
Flat bench pause:
135 X5
135 X5
135 X5
Cybex bench:
255 X5
255 X4.5(just a tad short on last rep)
250* X5 
250 X5
250 X5
Cybex flies:
100 X10
100 X10
Cybex tricep press;
115 X10
125 X8
135 X6
Cybex tri ext:
75 X10
75 X10
Rope push downs:
65 X10
65 X10
65 X10
Torso rotation:
70 X 20,20 R&L G20
70 X20,20
70 X20,20


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Aug 23, 2022)

I think this little cycle is gonna be good when everything kicks in. Did leg day back in my regular gym today. That dht thing kinda happens right off the bat.
Leg day:
Squats:
135 X8
185 X5
205 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
Feet forward squats:
225 X5
225 X5
SLDs:
135 X10
135 X10
Seated leg curls:
75 X10
75 X10
75 X10
Seated leg ext:
130 X10
130 X10
130 X10
Standing calf raises:
Toes
Mid 200* X35  G30
In    200 X 35
Out 200 X35


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Aug 25, 2022)

The Cybex Smith machine goes almost to the floor with safety junk out of the way. This still worked on the hips a bit but I'm going to get used this before changing to rack deads.
On the deadlift platform at my gym you even go lower than the floor for slds. I will change to free weights eventually and work my way down the rack.
Back & bis
Cybex smith deadlifts:
185 X8
255 X5
255 X5
260* X5
265 X5
275 X5
Wide-grip pulldowns:
120 X10
120 X10
Straight arm pulldowns:
70 X10
70 X 10
70 X10
Underhand cable rows:    (mag grip)
120 X10
135 X8
150 X6
Alternating curls:
30s X10  per arm 
30s X10
30s X10
Rope hammer curls:
90 X8   
90 X10
Incline curls:
27.5s X10 G10 
27.5s X10
Cybex preacher curls: 
62.5 X10
62.5 X10
62.5 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Aug 26, 2022)

Still got my hip abduction in. Kinda rough the day after deads.
Delts  & hips:
Cybex incline bench:
170* X5
170 X5
170 X5
Leaning lat raises:
25 X 10,10 R&L
25 X10,10
Cybex lat raises:
85*X10,10 R&L
85 X10,10
85 X10,10
Cybex Reverse flies:
70 X10,10 R&L
70 X10,10
Facepulls:
60 X10
60 X10
60 X10
Hip abduction:
75*X10
75 X10
75 X10
Hip adduction:
65*X10
65 X10
65 X10
Hoist! crunch:
R: 185 X33  G33
L: 185 X 33
M:185 X34 (actually 27, 4 , 3 lactic acid got me)


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Aug 29, 2022)

I'm not sure why I struggled a bit on the Cybex bench. It could have been the lack of sleep but I also took the second dose of Baet kinda pre-workout. Really felt dry and had some aches. Epi and aet together might be the problem. I might just save the aet for my off time.
Chest & tris
Flat bench pause:
135 X5
135 X5
135 X5
Cybex bench:
250 X5
250 X5
225 X5   feeling too dry  
225 X5
225 X5
Cybex flies:
100 X10
100 X10
Cybex tricep press;
115 X10
125 X8
135 X6
Cybex tri ext:
75 X10
75 X10
Rope push downs:
65 X10
65 X10
65 X10
Torso rotation:
70 X 20,20 R&L G20
70 X20,20
70 X20,20


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Aug 30, 2022)

I adjusted my light cycle by taking the Baet out and adding a third pump of IML 4-andro cream. Epi is kinda anti-estrogenic anyway. It's not through an AI mechanism but because it binds to beta ERs. I believe aet does this also and hence the dryness.

We'll see but I think taking an extra pump of 4-andro pre-workout will help. 

Anyway, I did a 10 X 10 leg press workout today. The Precor legpress at Anytime kinda mimics squat like the Matrix one at Snap does. Looking for my 5 X 5 in the rack to be up next week.
Didn't go heavy like I did at Snap because of the volume but you are lifting your body with the stack.

Precor leg press:      seat at 3
Feet top leg press:
135 X10
150 X10
165 X10
180 X10
195 X10
Regular leg press:
195* X10
205 X10
215 X10
225 X10
225 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Sep 1, 2022)

First of all some wisdom from the Cat in the Hat:


			https://hosting.photobucket.com/images/q609/ricandy52/304213710_132576479487841_6599661518304179128_n.jpg
		


The three pumps of the 4-andro seems to help the dry joint thing. I may bump it up to 4. That still only 200 mgs per day. 4-andro don't aromatize much but that and my trt should handle. I'm only on 300 mgs of epi.

Going to work on getting deads up on the Smith and then change to the dead platform. I don't know where I'll start but will eventually work them down to the one we count as the floor.

Good workout today.
Back & bis
Cybex smith deadlifts:
185 X8
255 X5
255* X5
265 X5
275 X5
275 X5
Wide-grip pulldowns:
120 X10
120 X10
Straight arm pulldowns:
70 X10
70 X 10
70 X10
Underhand cable rows:    (mag grip)
120 X10
135 X8
150 X6
Ez cable curls:
60* X10
65 X10
70 X10
Rope hammer curls:
90 X10
90 X10
Incline curls:
27.5s X10 
27.5s X9 got me
Cybex preacher curls: 
67.5 X10
67.5 X10
67.5 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Sep 3, 2022)

I'm on my last 5 days of turkesterone starting today. It's great for off periods and seems to work well while on also.

I'll give my opinion on it soon. The next time I'm off I'll probably play around with some Recomp20.

Left the ab work out yesterday because of time issues but had a decent workout.

Delts  & hips:
Cybex incline bench:
135 X8
170* X5
170 X5
Leaning lat raises:
25 X10,10  R&L
25 X10,10
Cybex lat raises:
90X10,10 R&L
90 X10,10
90 X10,10
Cybex Reverse flies:
70 X10,10R&L
70 X10,10
Facepulls:
60 X10
60 X10
60 X10
Hip abduction:
80 X10
80 X10
80 X10
Hip adduction:
70 X10
70 X10
70 X10
Hoist! crunch:
R: 185 X  G33
L: 185 X 
M:185 X


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Sep 6, 2022)

Upping the 4-andro helped quite a bit on the dryness thing. For not being very far along on a quite mild cycle strength wasn't  bad.
I had to miss training yesterday because my main gym closed earlier. Was getting ready to drink my pre-workout and called for no answer. So I just waited for today.

Had to wait a bit on the Cybex after I did my Pause bench. That's why the Warmup set. Even did my Flys before the Cybex.
I will do a little review on the turkesterone Wed.
Chest & tris
Flat bench pause:
135 X5
135 X5
135 X5
Cybex bench:
135 X10
225 X5
250 X 5
260 X3
275 X2
300 X1
Cybex flies:
100 X10
100 X10
Cybex tricep press;
115 X10
125 X8
135 X6
Cybex tri ext:
75 X10
75 X10
Rope push downs:
65 X10
65 X10
65 X10
Torso rotation:
70 X 20,20 R&L G20
70 X20,20
70 X20,20


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Sep 7, 2022)

I was pressed for time today so I went to Anytime Fitness and did 10 X 10 on the leg press. This is the last day on the turkesterone and I'll post what I think shortly.
Precor leg press:      seat at 3
Feet top leg press:
150 X10
165 X10
180 X10
195 X10
210 X10
Regular leg press:
215 X10
225 X10
225 X10
225 X10
225 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Sep 7, 2022)

I didn't forget about giving my opinion on the IML turkesterone(gotta a lot going on).
A lot of ppl are kinda critical about stuff being complexed with cyclodextrins. They talk about the actual amount the active.
For me this is one of the good things about this version.

When I did a log on another version I found taking the doses too close together caused lethargy. I took the the IML version once in the morning and then with my pre-workout. Still got the cool pumps and vascularity with it. I think the fact I'm always in ketosis in the AM helps with absorbing the cyclodextrins. My pre-workout always includes dextrose which probably also helps.

This stuff works for maintaining gains while off cycle and seems to help with gaining while on. I only used it on the front end of this one so I'll have to put it in another at some point. It you can't tell it's a win for me.


----------

